# r8101 + kernel 3.2 possible bug

## nirvansk815

Hi all,

I currently have:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30f7]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at d2410000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d2400000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at d2420000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

```

with,

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6500_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Jan 2012 02:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo multimedia mozilla xfce-dev

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/xfce-dev"

SYNC="rsync://rsync5.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg lock mmx modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd readline samba session sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd thunar udev unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

and,

```
Linux madnotebook 3.2.0-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Jan 4 19:53:00 PST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I'm trying to compile the Realtek driver 

```
r8101-1.021.00
```

.

The said driver compiles fine with kernel 3.1.6 and below but nothing else. Here is what I am seeing:

```
make

make -C src/ clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src'

make -C /lib/modules/3.2.0-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src clean

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.0-gentoo'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.0-gentoo'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src'

make -C src/ modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src'

make -C /lib/modules/3.2.0-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.0-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src/r8101_n.o

/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src/r8101_n.c: In function 'rtl8101_xmit_frags':

/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src/r8101_n.c:6926:3: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of 'lowmem_page_address'

include/linux/mm.h:736:30: note: expected 'const struct page *' but argument is of type 'struct <anonymous>'

make[3]: *** [/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src/r8101_n.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.0-gentoo'

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/michael/Desktop/r8101-1.021.00/src'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

The reason I prefer this driver is because the "built-in" r8169 that also works doesn't perform as well. I'm talking max throughput of ~ 45-50 mbps vs. the 70-75 mbps with the new driver. Thanks for any help:)

----------

## disi

I have the same problem, except that the r8169 doesn't work at all for me (I can assign an ip etc. but the link won't come up).

----------

## mimosinnet

The r8169 module works with kernel 3.6.11, but I am having problems after upgrading the kernel. Have you been able to solve the issue?

Cheers!

Update: it works with kernel 3.5.7 but now with 3.6.11

----------

